# Politics and News > World Affairs >  China holding Muslims in concentration camps to sell their organs in massive organ ha

## Molly Pitcher

*By Ethan Huff*Newstarget.com

An independent tribunal of legal experts has put out a shocking new report warning that Communist Chinas crimes against humanity are now being perpetrated against Uighur Muslims, who are being held in concentration camps as they await having their organs harvested as part of Chinas illicit organ trade.


According to the nonpartisan China Tribunal, its not just Falun Gong practitioners whose vital organs are being removed from their bodies by the Chinese government and sold to wealthy transplant tourists. Its also these Uighur Muslims, as well as Tibetan Buddhists and House Church Christians, all of whom Communist China sees as a threat to its subsistence.


Led by Sir Geoffrey Nice, the chief prosecutor involved in the case against Serbian war criminal Slobodan Miloevi?, the panel members who published the report had previously held hearings at which Falun Gong practitioners, ethnic Uighur Muslims, and various eyewitnesses testified about the horrors taking place in China.


The panel members also tried to include witnesses favorable to the Chinese Communist Party (CCP) in an attempt to hear both sides, but Chinese officials refused to cooperate. Thus, the conclusion they came to is that China is targeting political and religious dissidents, imprisoning them, and later harvesting their vital organs for profit.


This was further proven through undercover efforts by the tribunal, which contacted more than a dozen Chinese hospitals undercover to inquire about finding organs for transplants. Many of these facilities openly admitted that the organs they had in stock had come specifically from Falun Gong practitioners, while other hospitals admitted that they simply came from prisoners.


The Chinese government itself also admitted to such in the past, though it now claims that the practice ended in 2014. But this isnt actually the case, as the official Chinese state media admitted as recently as 2017 that the Chinese government still harvests organs from prisoners  though it claims that this organ donation system is fair and hailed by the international community.


Since the Communist Chinese government is based on the idea that there is no God, members of Falun Gong, which believe otherwise, are regarded as an evil cult  these being the exact words used by former Chinese President Jiang Zemin to describe them.


Communist China, the government of which is admittedly atheistic, maintains a similar position of animosity against all religions, including Christianity. This is why Chinese Christians continue to endure horrific persecution at the hands of their godless government, which has repeatedly made it clear that it will not tolerate any other belief systems besides godless communism.


As for the Muslims who are also being targeted, Randall Schriver, the Pentagons assistant secretary of defense for Indo-Pacific Security Affairs, says that as many as three million Uighur, Kazakh, and Kyrgyz Muslims are now living in Zinjiang concentration camps due to their beliefs, which dont align with either communism or atheism.


Survivors say they undergo systematic torture and indoctrination at the camps; officials force them to learn Mandarin, the dominant Han language, eat pork, and memorize songs praising the Communist Party and its leader, Xi Jinping, reports _Breitbart News.

_
_Those who do not comply face excruciating torture.

_
_Part of this torture involves these religious prisoners having their organs forcibly removed from their bodies without consent, which has now been proven as factual, thanks to the admissions of the Chinese hospitals where these stolen organs are being sold and implanted into the bodies of wealthy buyers.

_
_They shoved feces into his mouth, one witness told investigators about what goes on at these concentration camps.

_
_They forced a toilet brush handle into his anus. They pushed the handle so hard that he couldnt defecate. They also handled his genitals and forced his back against an extremely hot heating unit. They woke him at night by pouring cold water on him, or by piercing his skin with needles.

_
_Sources for this article include:_
_Breitbart.com_
_NaturalNews.com_
_NaturalNews.com_



https://thecommonsenseshow.com/activ...vesting-scheme

----------

Big Dummy (11-24-2019),Neo (11-24-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-24-2019),Rutabaga (11-23-2019),wbslws (11-24-2019)

----------


## jirqoadai

:thumb:

----------


## Molly Pitcher

UH....excuse me.......   Is that supposed to be a BAD thing?

----------


## Rutabaga

china is the worlds largest supplier of organs/tissue etc..,

my guess is they need an influx of fresh dna...

----------


## MrMike

Must be Allahs will  :Thinking:

----------

Madison (11-23-2019),Molly Pitcher (11-23-2019),Neo (11-24-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-24-2019)

----------


## jirqoadai

> UH....excuse me.......   Is that supposed to be a BAD thing?


i laugh because the nations you say have nationals locked up are the ones allowing oil and gas to be exported into china from their countries.

----------


## Kodiak

> i laugh because the nations you say have nationals locked up are the ones allowing oil and gas to be exported into china from their countries.


The all mighty dollar over human rights ya know.

----------


## HAMARTIA

> UH....excuse me.......   Is that supposed to be a BAD thing?


Yes!  Inbred body parts on the market?  It's like the Chinese aren't interested at all in quality control.

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> Yes!  Inbred body parts on the market?  It's like the Chinese aren't interested at all in quality control.


Agreed.  But, that wasn't my point.   The majority of muslims are so violent and hateful, and like raping and murdering.............I like it that they're being put in concentration camps.  They can't do much harm there...

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-24-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-24-2019),RMNIXON (11-23-2019)

----------


## Someguy

Bravo! The Chinese have found something that muzzies are good for.

----------

Neo (11-24-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-24-2019)

----------


## RMNIXON

> Agreed.  But, that wasn't my point.   The majority of muslims are so violent and hateful, and like raping and murdering.............I like it that they're being put in concentration camps.  They can't do much harm there...



I could post a long rant about the bad consequences of Chinese totalitarianism, but finding fault with the Cult of Islam is not one of them. It is just possible they will help prevent this disease spreading and become an allied partner when Europe falls?

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

I don't know enough about this Uighur Muslim minority to be so eager to toss them under the torturers knife and make light of it. I will need to find out more about them. If they are a minority that is systematically oppressed by mainstream Muslims like my wife's sect is, I would have to find out why and how the members of the minority sect conduct themselves and treat others.

On the surface, I can't condone what the Chinese are doing here or make light of it even if these 
Uighur Muslims turn out to be just as bad as mainstream Muslims. It certainly calls into question the middle east countries willingness to conduct business with China in light of how they are treating these Uighur Muslims. It's obvious that mainsteam Muslims don't think highly of Uighur Muslims. 
I wouldn't be surprised if the Democrats are taking notes for when they steal control and go after all non-commies.

----------

Daily Bread (11-23-2019),Lone Gunman (11-23-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-24-2019)

----------


## Calypso Jones

I don't want any genetically defective unsanitary  Mudlim organs.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-24-2019),Lone Gunman (11-23-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-24-2019)

----------


## jirqoadai

> I don't know enough about this Uighur Muslim minority to be so eager to toss them under the torturers knife and make light of it. I will need to find out more about them. If they are a minority that is systematically oppressed by mainstream Muslims like my wife's sect is, I would have to find out why and how the members of the minority sect conduct themselves and treat others.
> 
> On the surface, I can't condone what the Chinese are doing here or make light of it even if these 
> Uighur Muslims turn out to be just as bad as mainstream Muslims. It certainly calls into question the middle east countries willingness to conduct business with China in light of how they are treating these Uighur Muslims. It's obvious that mainsteam Muslims don't think highly of Uighur Muslims. 
> I wouldn't be surprised if the Democrats are taking notes for when they steal control and go after all non-commies.


its an area, not another cult.

----------


## Daily Bread

You think it's just Muslims ? Those kids protesting and getting arrested  in Hong Kong are fresh meat to these Commie gooks. 
Don't even get me going on what these scumbags did to our POWs that they never released from Nam.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-24-2019),Lone Gunman (11-23-2019),Old Ridge Runner (11-24-2019)

----------


## Zach

> Agreed.  But, that wasn't my point.   The majority of muslims are so violent and hateful, and like raping and murdering.............I like it that they're being put in concentration camps.  They can't do much harm there...


Uighurs never did anything to us, and Im not a fan of cannibalism.

----------

jirqoadai (11-24-2019)

----------


## Lone Gunman

> I don't want any genetically defective unsanitary  Mudlim organs.


buy american?  :Dontknow:  (j/k)

----------

jirqoadai (11-24-2019)

----------


## Frankenvoter

This issue is the stuff that reminds me there's no need for horror movies when life itself is one, as much as I dislike and disrespect muslims I cant say "it's OK as long as it's them", it'll be us soon enough, or more likely your grandkids, because the more it becomes acceptable for 3rd rate humans to be harvestable soon enough people will want Grade A, pay for it, and get it.

EDIT: because if the dems ever get back in power you can believe this stuff will be all the rage here too, and another generation of deep state metastitization will have people saying "the only thing a conservative's good for is a liver or kidney, they're like cattle in the feild not realizing thier healthy living habits and monogomous sexual habits leave thier organs prime for picking, har har har", our livers will look prime to a drugged out and Hep-d out deviant dem who ran the gamut of sexual and drug induced pleasures, ended up with a viral cocktail running through the bloodstream at 24, BUT has a dad named Joe Biden soooooooooo, where's my liver?

No one can tell me people like Keith Richards has lived as long as he has on his origional liver. And even if the operation is 10 million dollars, whats that to people like him with hundreds of millions? 

This is a market thats been in existence much longer than the little tidbits we're just learning about, it's just wrong on every level, what if a good amount of kids that go missing arent being sexualized as much as they're being harvested? 

Soros: "I'm paying good money for that kidney, I want a fresh one go get me the Honduran kid that matched last week........."

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-24-2019),Daily Bread (11-24-2019)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> Uighurs never did anything to us, and I’m not a fan of cannibalism.



First, you don't know that these muslims are inhabiyas of northwestern China.  Second, they are wreaking havoc and terror all over the planet.  They've over-run Germany, UK, and some of the states in the U.S., and have proven how violent they are.  CLEARLY you don't know some of the terror they've brought here in Minnesota, Maine, New York, Michigan, Arizona.  The UK is considering banning knives in order to prevent some of the violence.  They'll just come up with other ways to kill people.  The UK and other countries that have been overrun have no-go zones, and sharia law.  There have been murders in ME, AZ, MI, and MN.  There practically an islamic country within the borders of NY.  Get your head out of your butt.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-24-2019)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> Uighurs never did anything to us, and Im not a fan of cannibalism.


*Total knife offences in England and Wales*Offences involving a knife or sharp instrument


https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-42749089

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-24-2019)

----------


## Molly Pitcher

> Uighurs never did anything to us, and Im not a fan of cannibalism.


*ISIS Teaches Children How to Behead in Training Camps*https://abcnews.go.com/International...ry?id=25303940

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-24-2019)

----------


## jirqoadai

> *Total knife offences in England and Wales*
> 
> Offences involving a knife or sharp instrument
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-42749089


you should cut Zach some slack. hes one of us.

----------


## jirqoadai

and im with Zach on this. if all muslims unite, everyone dies. if they can be seperated into groups and taught to kill eachother, then theres hope.

----------


## Trinnity

> Yes!  Inbred body parts on the market?  It's like the Chinese aren't interested at all in quality control.


NEVER EVER buy any pet food or treats made in China. They're not safe. Buy made in USA only.

----------

jirqoadai (11-24-2019),Lummy (11-24-2019),Molly Pitcher (11-24-2019)

----------


## jirqoadai

same with all other pet product

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-24-2019),Lummy (11-24-2019)

----------


## HAMARTIA

> NEVER EVER buy any pet food or treats made in China. They're not safe. Buy made in USA only.


I know, right?  They're probably putting ground up Muslim in the dog food.  Wouldn't put it past them.  That would really make the muslims angry, too.  They hate dogs almost as much as the Chinese love eating them.  


Eh, seriously.  It's hard for me to applaud the Chinese for something the whole world has been against the Chinese on for Centuries.  The Chinese system is brutal and carries no dignity whatsoever. 

I find it funny/sad that just because they are doing it to muslims, hardly anyone bats an eye.   Rest assured, the Chinese will do it to anyone, given the right conditions and opportunity.  
Some of the comments and sentiment here are understandable.  I get it.  Islam is an ideology hell bent on domination and control.  
The Chinese are also hell bent on domination and control.

It's hard to evoke sympathy for some things a world apart and so detached from us.  It is still wrong, though.  No matter how you slice it.  

Just words of opposition.  There's not a whole lot I can do about any of the craziness that goes on.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-24-2019),jirqoadai (11-24-2019)

----------


## Lummy

Communist chinese murder for organ harvesting is pretty much exactly where democrats want to take the US, and what planned parenthood envisions for its future, according to the evidence gathered by Project Veritas. Had Hillary won in 2016, we'd already be there, but that probably would have been the least of concerns.


One thing Democrats must explain is how "organ mixing" does not have implications for one's soul or one's destiny in the hereafter. I was an organ donor in my youth, but this issue alone has persuaded me otherwise as has Christian Science thinking. 

Easily answered by progressives: There is no God and no Hereafter. That's all they got -- ultimately to force on you. They're so smart and deep and stuff.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-24-2019),jirqoadai (11-24-2019)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> NEVER EVER buy any pet food or treats made in China. They're not safe. Buy made in USA only.


I'm with you there. I think that our cat may have gotten intestinal cancer from that. His pickiness was his own demise. He refused to eat anything but a cheap, Walmart related cat food brand. However, his breed is susceptible to such conditions.

----------

jirqoadai (11-24-2019)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> First, you don't know that these muslims are inhabiyas of northwestern China.  Second, they are wreaking havoc and terror all over the planet.  They've over-run Germany, UK, and some of the states in the U.S., and have proven how violent they are.  CLEARLY you don't know some of the terror they've brought here in Minnesota, Maine, New York, Michigan, Arizona.  The UK is considering banning knives in order to prevent some of the violence.  They'll just come up with other ways to kill people.  The UK and other countries that have been overrun have no-go zones, and sharia law.  There have been murders in ME, AZ, MI, and MN.  There practically an islamic country within the borders of NY.  Get your head out of your butt.


I couldn't find a definition for "inhabiyas".

Do you know that these particular Muslims, that seem to have no respect of mainstream Muslims, are murderous jihadis? If you do, please provide the info. I would really like to know.



> *Total knife offences in England and Wales*
> 
> Offences involving a knife or sharp instrument
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-42749089


Strict gun control keeps people from harming each other--NOT. It only ensures that innocent people are victims for animals.



> *ISIS Teaches Children How to Behead in Training Camps*
> 
> https://abcnews.go.com/International...ry?id=25303940


ISIS is a very barbaric terrorist organization and do promote EVIL in the name of Islam.

Do the Uiyger Muslims in China also promote this? Again, I really would like to know.


Like implied in my last post. Turning a blind eye to what China is doing here has bad consequences for us all even if these particular type of Muslims are deserving recipients. Don't act like the Democrats aren't taking notes for the next time they steal an election. Those sick freaks would take sexual pleasure in doing this to all of us.

----------

jirqoadai (11-24-2019)

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> UH....excuse me.......   Is that supposed to be a BAD thing?



Its jirqudai

----------


## El Guapo

The chi-comms do the same thing to Christians. And Falun gong adherents. Et. Cetera.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (11-25-2019)

----------


## sargentodiaz

This is not exactly "news." I see at least a half dozen posts about it daily while surfing the web. And, I've posted threads or replies on it before.

 http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...ghlight=Uighur  http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...ghlight=Uighur  http://thepoliticsforums.com/threads...ghlight=Uighur 
Here's the official Chinese viewpoint: They are first and foremost Chinese and should learn to speak Han, the majority language, and adapt to Chinese ways (as declared by the Communist Party). 
These are not "concentration camps" but "reeducation centers" where they are taught Chinese ways. When they are fully integrated into Chinese society, there will no longer be radical terrorist groups and the entire area can flourish.

My interpretation - stop them from being Muslim and make them toe the party line.

It is said that the government is moving bachelor Chinese into the area to "take care of the females" while the males are away being reeducated.

----------


## kazenatsu

> The chi-comms do the same thing to Christians. And Falun gong adherents. Et. Cetera.


The Christians don't have it so bad anymore. There was a real crackdown on them in the 80s but now it is not near so bad as it used to be. There is still plenty of persecution going on against many Christian churches and outright discrimination against Christians themselves in the Chinese government, the Party (and by direct extension teaching positions at schools), but the Christians in China don't have it near as bad as certain other religious groups. 
They're not being sent to camps _en-masse_. (Although there have been a few mass arrests in certain provinces against those who attended certain 'unauthorized' churches and attended unauthorized gatherings in public)
These days you _can_ still get along as a Christian in China. Maybe the Pentecostal or too political Evangelical type would be more likely to get into trouble. And the Chinese authorities really don't like churches teaching the Book of Revelation (theoretically it is not allowed).

----------


## jirqoadai

so why are we even speaking to the chinks? its not like theyve ever done anything for us.

----------


## El Guapo

> The Christians don't have it so bad anymore. There was a real crackdown on them in the 80s but now it is not near so bad as it used to be. There is still plenty of persecution going on against many Christian churches and outright discrimination against Christians themselves in the Chinese government, the Party (and by direct extension teaching positions at schools), but the Christians in China don't have it near as bad as certain other religious groups. 
> They're not being sent to camps _en-masse_. (Although there have been a few mass arrests in certain provinces against those who attended certain 'unauthorized' churches and attended unauthorized gatherings in public)
> These days you _can_ still get along as a Christian in China. Maybe the Pentecostal or too political Evangelical type would be more likely to get into trouble. And the Chinese authorities really don't like churches teaching the Book of Revelation (theoretically it is not allowed).


 I hear Christians are free to worship as long as they replace crucifixes and images of Christ with pictures of president xi. 
 Not quite sure what your point is... that after receiving the same treatment in the past, Christians aren't oppressed ..._as much?_


 :Thinking:

----------


## sargentodiaz

What the UN and media fail to report is that these Muslims have supported jihad against Chinese officials. China has determined that it will not allow this to continue and is taking what steps it sees as effective for stopping the terrorist threat.

----------

Molly Pitcher (11-29-2019)

----------

